# Relocating and settling down



## Buddy2308 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, my husband has an interview with AD Police next week, in London, they are offering a very reasonable family
Package including accommodation fees and schooling fees. Can I just ask you, how did you find it when you initially moved across? How is it out there? Is it safe? Ladies, how do you find it as a female? I hear that it isn't as strict as Saudi. I'm obviously very new to this and have lots of questions, so any advice/tips you have then I would be glad to hear them! Thanks ?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

As a British woman working in UAE (over 18 years now) I don't feel any differences to working in the UK. It is very safe (safer than the UK for personal safety in my opinion).
Some things to be aware of to get you started:
- Driving. UAE has among the highest rates of road deaths in the world. Women can drive. Cars and petrol are cheap compared to the UK. 
- Alcohol. It can be purchased for home use from specially designated shops with a licence. There are also bars and restaurants serving alcohol - You are required to acquire an alcohol licence (which is free but requires sponsor's permission) before consuming alcohol in any location.
- School fees. Employer's arrangement may not cover 100% of the costs
- Accommodation. If rented is subject to 3% municipality charge
- Exchange rates. Salaries look attractive now because the pound is so weak. I've seen it around 8 Dirhams to the pound whereas it is now around 4.75. I am not saying the pound will ever get that high again but if you have big financial commitments at home factor in how it looks at 5 or 6 Dirhams to the pound.
- Cost of living. High and increasing with water and electric increasing every January. Food and other supermarket shopping is expensive. VAT will be introduced from January 2018. At 5% for most goods and services (except for a few essential foodstuffs).


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Buddy2308 said:


> I hear that it isn't as strict as Saudi.


Hahaha....you'll be fine.

What else is there....You can wear practically anything (within reason...which I know is open to a lot of interpretation) and you're not allowed to post photos of other people on social media without their consent or you'll be prosecuted.

It's very safe but don't take it for granted, so lock your doors and gates at night, be aware of your surroundings especially if you're walking around the neighborhoods alone, bla bla.


----------

